# make transparent background



## kurlylox (Jul 27, 2002)

Can someone please tell me how to make a background transparent.. Is there a free program that will let me do that...


----------



## aewarnick (Sep 3, 2002)

I would like to know as well. You will have to give more info on exactly what you want. Do you want a transparent background for a picture or web page or your desktop or a folder. . .

Personnaly, I would love to have a program that will cut certain parts of pictures out without putting a square or rectange around the part I cut out. In other words, the image I cut out is all I want.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Transparent images can only be done in the GIF format but thats about all i know. As for having them cut out around the shape without the rectangle you can get a better editing program. I have a demo of PhotoImpact but im sure Paint Shop Pro will do it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I use Ulead PhotoImapact 7. 
Just open the image you want to work on and then open new and use active ir same as in clipboard and check transparent.
I user the erase tool to take what I don't want.

You can also cut the images out and paste them on a new transparent backgound but I find the erase tool many more times easyer to use and I have all the brush size options and the undo I can use. 

See image of kurlylox in transparent here.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

Your right about it having to be a gif. But if you do take out the background you can save it as a .ufo format. 
That is PhotoImapact format and it will not down grade the image but you need PhotoImapact to use it.


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

kurlylox -
it might help if you reference your original topic to give folks an example of what you want:
http://forums.techguy.org/t101218/s.html


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

UFO format also allows you to save "objects" so its easier to edit later. I save as UFO when im working on it and jpg when I am done. I just use the lasso tool to go around the part I want. The magic wand tool is interesting but I haven't figured it out yet.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

As save all image of people where I take out the background or have it so I only save the head as a .ufo. 
Saving it as a .gif if needed but .ufo is better. Plus I add them to My Library. You can group all layer together and save it as a .ufo and when you open it again you can ungroup it so your have all your layers. That can save you alot of time and work and if you have the drive space to save all your images in that format then go for it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy Kurlylox

I took your banner to GIFWorks and changed the background to transparent without any trouble

had to convert it to .gif first

don't know of any free downloadable program to do it










buck


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I was using Gifworks just yesterday but I didnt know it could do transparent. I used PhotoImpact but I had to uninstall because yesterday a message popped up saying "There are 0 megabytes free on your hard drive". I thought it was a 20 gig drive but its only 10. Managed to free 1.16 gigs, and it was about 200 megs of PhotoImpact.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

brendandonhu,

I thought you was buying PhotoImpact 8. My PhotoImpact 7 is 412 MB so I bet you did not get all of the addons.

So what do you want for xmas? A big new hard drive I bet.


----------

